# Big blue momma....maybe a peacock???? Please help



## lizrndiver (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry the picture is blurry. Those are tons of fry she just spit all around her. She attacks the glass when I come near the tank. Anyone know what I have here?










Thanks!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im guessing its neither...far too many fry for a mouthbrooder are you sure she spit all those out? got a pic of the dad?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a Madagascar Ptychochromis, though not certain which one.


----------



## lizrndiver (Nov 26, 2008)

It could be a male, but it is definitely a mouth brooder. I watched all those fry come out of its mouth.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** never seen any of my mbuna fathers (mouthbrooders) guard spit fry....if anything they start chowin IMO


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

BRANT13 said:


> I've never seen any of my mbuna fathers (mouthbrooders) guard spit fry....if anything they start chowin IMO


Definitely NOT a mbuna!


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Couldn't this be a Variabilichromis moori?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cichlidaholic said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen any of my mbuna fathers (mouthbrooders) guard spit fry....if anything they start chowin IMO
> ...


was just comparing to the mouthbrooders i have the fathers would never watch after fry


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lopes2434 said:


> Couldn't this be a Variabilichromis moori?


No... I believe it is a Madagascar fish of some sort.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like one of the _Ptychochromis _species maybe _Pty. grandidieri_


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

My guess would be an older Ptychochromis oligacanthus as seen below.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

But Ptychochromis oligacanthus
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3175
is a substrate spawner yes?
Confused with a female hap (mouth brooder) bringing up young?
Surely some mistake? :wink:


----------

